# How to give lutalyse for accidental breeding



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

My alpine buck got out and every doe was in heat. I know it's quite early in the year but they are. My buck isn't really active now but I still want to make sure. Some little does were in heat. I purchased lutalyse. Is it 2cc on the 11th day of the breeding? And will this synchronize their heats even if they were actually bred?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

It will bring on a heat cycle, Ive needle them counting 21 days after mating for better results.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes 11 days is the right timing. Any earlier and it generally won't have an effect. You can wait longer but no sense letting the embryos grow at all. Kick them out right away and move on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NWIndianaBoers said:


> Yes 11 days is the right timing. Any earlier and it generally won't have an effect. You can wait longer but no sense letting the embryos grow at all. Kick them out right away and move on.


I agree.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you! I don't like doing this already so day 11 it will be. Does 2cc sound right?


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, 2 cc in the muscle is the correct dosage.
If you are or could be pregnant yourself DO NOT handle the drug.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Or if you are trying to get pregnant. It can mess up your cycle. It is easily absorbed thru the skin.


----------

